# Jurassic park operation Genesis Problem



## .Mr.Kyle. (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi, I recently re-discovered Jurassic park OG, so instantly i got it as i used to love this game, but when i play it, it randomly shuts down and says the game exe. encountered an error, now i know it is my graphics card as its Intel, and thousands of people seemed to have the same problem, for some reason this game and Intel graphics dont get along :4-dontkno so i want to know if there is a way around this to make them get along :smlove2: i far surpass the minimum system requirements, the guys at bluetounge who made it refuse to help so im breaking down here! Oh and my graphics card is intergrated :sigh: as its my laptop. So any ideas guys? Any way around this? The game runs perfect apart from the random shut downs so its not like my Graphics card cant handle it. Im also running Vista if that has anything to do with it idk


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum,
Not really much you can do for this i'm afraid, as its a laptop. 
One issue that could be causing this is high temperatures and overheating.
Could you download everest (from my sig) and post your temps here. (In mid game)
Thanks.


----------



## .Mr.Kyle. (Jun 29, 2009)

floop12444 said:


> One issue that could be causing this is high temperatures and overheating.
> Could you download everest (from my sig) and post your temps here. (In mid game)
> Thanks.


i downloaded it but i dont understand how to work it? And i dont think it is the temperature :4-dontkno as it always seems to shut down at one certain part, as its loading a map up on the Operation Genesis mode, but its a gamble with the missions as it shuts down randomly in them.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Ah ok, well there is not really much you can do in this situation really.
Thats the downfall of gaming on laptops you see :S


----------



## .Mr.Kyle. (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok thanks anyway.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

have you tried to run the game in compatibility with Windows XP SP2?
right click on the shortcut and click properties and choose compatibility and choose Win XP SP2
also try to run it as administrator
lots of people assured that running the game in Vista with an dedicated card will fix the problem, but unfortunately you have a Laptop, if you have a desktop try to run the game on it


----------



## .Mr.Kyle. (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry my desktop is quite frank, a load of crap, i dont even use it. Its Graphics are horrible and only has 250 ram. I dont even know why i still have it, it belongs in the bin :/

However, yes already tried running it in Administrator mode, and changed the compatibility settings, no luck  and what do you mean running it on a dedicated card? like just as Administrator? Also i know for a fact its my Intel Graphics, but ive known one or two people who have solved the problem by updating their Drivers, and thier posts where from 2 years ago, so i think its safe to say mine are pretty well updated as i visit the site regularly to update. Ive nearly given up  im thinking of building a new desktop but it is going to be costly as i want a gaming one


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi .Mr.Kyle. What RockmasteR means by a "dedicated card" is a card that is not part of the motherboard. Unfortunately, integrated Intel Graphics have major problems running games, and as you have a laptop, you can't upgrade it with a video card. I think (regrettably) that you will either have to get a new computer or simply not play the game.

As for building your new computer, I'll take a look on Newegg for you and try to find parts for a computer suited to you.

What games were you wanting to play on your new system? (This will give me an idea of what sort of parts I should look up.)


----------



## .Mr.Kyle. (Jun 29, 2009)

Im looking for a good gaming system, not a pro one that cost like 2000 lol but a decent one for the likes of games like crisis?, perhaps a budget of 500? (dont mind going over) i want NVIDIA graphics definately.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, I'll take a look for you, get back to you when I can.


----------



## .Mr.Kyle. (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

RAM:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184 ~ $45


Video Card:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130435 ~ $100


Motherboard:


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131329 ~ $90


CPU:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037 ~ $180


PSU:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256016 ~ $170

Total Price ~ $590

Let me know if I missed anything out. - of course you will have to buy things like the monitor/speakers etc. as well (unless you want to use stuff you already have), but that's the important stuff.

Oh, and that system should run Crysis on at least medium - high detail.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you can get the Corsair 650 W for 90 $ 
so the sum will be 510$


----------



## .Mr.Kyle. (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for that, im from the UK so that works out to be £358.38 GBP for me  cheers! have to shop from a UK one though XD


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

UK prices are higher than in the US for computer parts, so you can't just convert dollars to pounds unfortunately.

These are the best prices I could find from reputable online sites for Lord Sirian's and Rockmaster's recommendations - approx £470-500. If you shop around or try to get all the parts from one shop (saving money on post & packaging), you might be able to get a better deal.

*Corsair 4GB PC2-6400 DDR2 800MHz Dual Channel RAM* - £39.50

*Gainward GeForce 9800GT 512mb PCIE* - £95

*Asus P5QL Pro LGA775 P43 Motherboard* - £60

*Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Processor, 3.0GHz, 6MB L2 Cache, Socket LGA775* - £124

*Corsair 650W PSU** (single +12V rail, 52A)* - £73
or *Corsair 750W PSU** (single +12V rail, 60A)* - £100
or *Silverstone 750W** (single +12V rail, 60A)* - £99


----------



## .Mr.Kyle. (Jun 29, 2009)

ok will do thanks


----------

